# Anybody play Runescape?



## Svulle (Jun 8, 2016)

First off I would like to apologize as I know there are probably a million threads like this, but I'm on break at work about to clock back in and was just hoping to meet some fellow RS furs.

So who plays RS? :3


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 12, 2016)

I used to play.
Back during the early 2000's


----------



## Storok (Jun 12, 2016)

never played it how is it ?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 12, 2016)

Storok said:


> never played it how is it ?


It's a Free-to-play MMORPG.
When I last played, one could pay for a subscription and access areas and skills not available to free players. And free players weren't limited to twenty levels of character progression (like certain other Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Games).  'Course that was around a decade ago (2007, at least) as I understand, Jagex recently remade it


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 15, 2016)

jffry890 is mine, but I haven't played in a hot minute.  OSRS mostly and Ultimate Ironman too.


----------



## Zazuban (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm currently playing Runescape 3 right now with about 4 other furs, we actually made a members clan and are looking for other furs to game with and join us. I'm PetZazu in world if you're interested; we play pretty much every day.


----------



## Svulle (Jun 23, 2016)

I play OSRS only, I'll add you guys whenever I'm on next! Haven't had time to play lately.


----------



## TheBeaver (Jun 23, 2016)

I stopped playing Runescape when I couldn't tell what level I was anymore : 3


----------



## kv195 (Jun 25, 2016)

Used to, Runescape 3 was the last straw after their Evolution of Combat stuff.  I play classic from time to time, trying to regain what I had in the original.


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 25, 2016)

I played once and I didn't like it, Sure it was the best mmorpg in the universe, in 2001.
Now it's just too old, from the graphics to the gameplay.
If you want to play a good mmorpg I suggest you... NOTHING!

Every mmorpg is boring, go kill 10 monsters, collect 5 flowers, talk to this person, and repeat till you reach the highest level in the game and then you do dungeons, over and over and over again.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 14, 2016)

i play, go by the name of Hulk Soldier, cb lvl 87/total of about 1.3k i think, will eventually renew my membership but for now it remains an f2p account.


----------



## Matthew Austin (Aug 3, 2016)

I play OSRS actively if you wanna add me I'm 118/9cmb 1808 total and I go by the name 'Slimeblankez'


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Aug 3, 2016)

Its been so long since i played the thing, i still remember my name and password, but i feel i wouldnt get far... as friends would literally get into my game, so i felt the need to put a PIN on my bank....which i no longer remember


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

Ayy I'm playing it as we speak


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

I *might* play with other furrys only.. I agree COE broke it for meh back in the day, maybe FAF will bring me back.


----------



## Svulle (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome =o Well I added those of you who play. For those of you who don't currently play but want to, just hmu with your display names so I can add you if you join.


----------



## Tao (Aug 17, 2016)

I used to play but a while back Jagex decided to extort people who had bans on record if they ever wanted to access their account. So I have to pay 70 bucks if I want to use my account ever again. Rest in peace 2006 character.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 17, 2016)

Once upon a time, then I played it again. Might consider it if there's a following of people ^^


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 17, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Once upon a time, then I played it again. Might consider it if there's a following of people ^^



I think I play now..


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I think I play now..


Well, then I might peruse and see what they've added in my absence ^^


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Well, then I might peruse and see what they've added in my absence ^^



Add mee, CoderWolf.

What time zone you in?


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 18, 2016)

GMT, I used to lurk in the UK worlds mostly ^^


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 18, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> GMT, I used to lurk in the UK worlds mostly ^^



I don't mind what world I play in. I *think* that means you'll be up on my arvos xD

What's your username? Pm if you like.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll have to double check as I changed my username a while back. I'll take a gander later today ^^


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, turns out RS changed a bit, having to download both the client and recover my account XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a computer again, so I can meet any of you in-game will renew sub in september.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 28, 2016)

PM me usernames.
RS is no fun without a fur to play with x3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

Getting on now, my username is Hulk Soldier, combat level 90, total level 1316, and Ranked 573,558.


----------



## Aspen1994 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sooo... Anybody still play? >.> I took a break and I didn't get to add all of you ;~; (This is OP's new acc, decided on a name for my fursona so I created a new account to match)


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 13, 2017)

I had almost forgotten about RS! I haven't played it in so long.

Last time I played, it was with my brother, he was trying to troll people and pick fights with them, and I made cakes.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Feb 14, 2017)

I could still get on if you want


----------



## Khazius (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to play it, not so much anymore

70 magic was my highest skill I think. #MageLife


----------



## Aspen1994 (Feb 22, 2017)

Weeeeeelllll I don't want anybody to play that doesn't want to. If any of you guys do actually play regularly, hmu! ^^


----------



## Khazius (Feb 22, 2017)

Im thinking of getting back into it... f2p only though :/ Dont have the cash for membership these days >w<


----------



## Aspen1994 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mems is pretty cheap. I just buy the cards, only $25 for 100 days.


----------

